
Resistance to changes in grammar is futile, say researchers - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/nov/01/resistance-to-changes-in-grammar-is-futile-say-researchers
======
timonoko
English has no grammar. Those examples are just instances of nonstandard
declinations and spelling. (like "woke" not "waked")

